# Inspirational Pet Photography



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know how many of you have heard about Tim Flach but he had a book a few years ago about dogs.
The stuff is amazing.
See it here.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I like his photos a lot but holy cow, that Neo is nothing but skin, skin, and more skin. The Lion/zebra poodle is pretty awesome. It doesn't even look like a real dog!


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

Jill Greenberg is also quite amazing


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are good shots of dogs! That poor Peke and Dobie (all that fur, must be hard to walk let alone run and that Dobie getting his ears cropped). The only person I've heard who does dog photography is that man that takes pictures of his Weimeraners. But I'm not a fan of the breed, so I don't look at them. But those two are good.


----------



## rouxdog (Jun 28, 2012)

How about dogs who work as photographers?


----------

